# Anacharis "Red Algae"



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

So I got 3 bunches of Anacharis, 2 from one LFS, and 1 from another. The first 2 bunches are growing what appears to be a "red algae" it looks like very small red hairs. Does anybody know if this will kill the plants? Or is there a type of fish I can get that will eat it and clean the plants for me? Also I use Tetra Plant Flora Pride in the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They didn't come that way? Most of what I see of that stuff looks just like that in the store. Have you tried to see if it will rub off?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

They did have it on them when I bought them, but it wasn't as prevalent. It has grown a little more since I've had them, but I've only had them for about 2 weeks. I haven't tried to rub it off becuase I've noticed leaves at the bottom of the aquarium, and I fear I'll lose all of the leaves if I rub them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you sure it is algae and not the plant browning some?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Its definitely some sort or hair looking algae, the plant is a little brown, but you can definitely see there is something growing on it I just tried to rub it off and I ended up pulling off 3 or 4 leaves. So I'm guessing the plant is either dying, or "molting" like how trees do during fall. I'm planning on getting some Otos or Cories for the tank in a few months for excess food cleanup. So if the plants are still living by then maybe the Otos or Cories would eat it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kill the lights for a couple of days and see if the "red" is reduced. Then resume with shorter duration lighting.

If the plants are growing that is a good sign and perhaps they will out grow this. But there is a possibility what you have is a form of cyano bacteria which could rob nutrients from the plants. A couple of days of lights out will kill cyano but not the plants. if the cyano clears up then reduced lighting will help insure the cyano does not come back.


my .02


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

i dont use a light on that tank, its right next to an outside window, and the sun is the only light it gets. its been rainy the past 3 days so there hasnt been much sun at all.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> i dont use a light on that tank, its right next to an outside window, and the sun is the only light it gets. its been rainy the past 3 days so there hasnt been much sun at all.


so you probably already had your 2 days light out. *old dude

One reason I suggested the above was to test the lighting.

If it is too low then you probably need more light which seems to be the case.

Hopefully with more light the plants will take off.

Try to get 1.5 w/gallon of 6500k lighting. (if you are using the sipral incandescent replacement bulbs that is not the incandesce equilivang but the actual watts.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

or do a sun dance for more sunlight? *r2

J/k


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

i dont have any more fish tank lamps. im using a reptile light for my guppy tank with a 60watt bulb in it. thats actually works really well for the plants in that tank. i dont know what a 6500k bulb is, so im lost on that one.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> i dont have any more fish tank lamps. im using a reptile light for my guppy tank with a 60watt bulb in it. thats actually works really well for the plants in that tank. i dont know what a 6500k bulb is, so im lost on that one.


6500k refers to the color temperature. a nice blue crisp white light. Lower values are more orange/reddish. higher more blue.

I don't use aquarium lights. check out home depot/lowes for 4' 6500k tubes or wall mart for 6500k sprial type incandescent replacement bulbs.

my .02


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Today I noticed my Adult Mollies eating the leaves off the plants, and eating the ones that are scattered around the bottom of the tank, hopefully it wont kill them.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> Today I noticed my Adult Mollies eating the leaves off the plants, and eating the ones that are scattered around the bottom of the tank, hopefully it wont kill them.


Generlly mollys will not actually eat the leaves/plants. they (as with other fish) will eat the algae, snail eggs, small bugs , and so on that are on the leaves. and leaves that are weak will fall off sooner with that picking.

Plus the mollys will scavange the bottom including the leaves for food also.

my .02


----------

